# 340 Easton Flatline spine



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*Tap*

I ran your spec's on The Archery Program. According to TAP, your original setup w/100gr. tips is perfect spine and 276fps. With the 75gr. tips they would be a little stiff, but not to bad. You would be @ 285fps with the 75's. Give it a shot and see which group better. 9fps is not all that much gain if you lose accuracy. Hope that helps. I personally choose accuracy over speed especially if is not that much of a speed benefit. JMHO, Tim H.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for the quick response.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Turkey165. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Glad you are here and* :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------

